# Landscape BlurHome.apk mod



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

To start with, i was able to edit framework-res.apk to enable crt animation with no problems, following Webst3r's tutorial on here on RootzWiki;
Now i'm trying to do this landscape edit for the .602 BlurHome.apk as my first attempt at editing system apks; no matter how i do it, the dx keeps sticking at the bootanimation, but not bootlooping.
I know bouchigo already posted this mod on android forums, but i'm trying to learn how to diy. So after examining his edited BlurHome.apk, it looks like the only changes are in AndroidManifest.xml, changing both instances of "nosensor" to "sensor". So using apk manager v4.9 with the necessary framework apks added to apktool, i've tried the following:

-decompile BlurHome.apk
-open AndroidManifest.xml in jedit and change both instances of "nosensor" to "sensor" and save
-open apktool.yml in jedit and change ids to be in numerical order
-compile the apk as a system apk and choose to copy unchanged files
-delete AndroidManifest.xml and resources.arsc from the keep folder and finish compiling

At this point i've tried all variations i can think of including:

-extracting AndroidManifest.xml and resources.arsc from the unsignedBlurHome.apk and dropping them into the original apk
-using the unsignedBlurHome.apk (after removing "unsigned" from the name)
-signing and using signedBlurHome.apk (after removing "signed" from the name)

Can any of you experienced themers out there tell me what i'm doing wrong? TIA


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump. I'm interested I'm having this feature. Did you figure out how to do this yet? 
BTW, you said you know someone skyway did this, can you provide a link?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Bump. I'm interested I'm having this feature. Did you figure out how to do this yet?
> BTW, you said you know someone skyway did this, can you provide a link?


http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...y-10-crt-rotation-mix-stock-gb-4-5-602-a.html


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Splendid!!Now....where is that "thanks" button....


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

razorloves said:


> http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...y-10-crt-rotation-mix-stock-gb-4-5-602-a.html


Thanks for posting the link, how about some help with my question? If I can figure out how to mod system apk files i'll try to do a basic inverted theme for 602...


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Finally was able to get it working; for some reason it doesn't work when flashing the BlurHome.apk alone, but when flashed along with framework-res.apk, it works fine.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Some dependency issues perhaps; blur is known to be stuffed with propriety code....
Anywho congratulations on your success...now how about that theme =D


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Some dependency issues perhaps; blur is known to be stuffed with propriety code....
> Anywho congratulations on your success...now how about that theme =D


Thanks! Started looking into modding framework apks and uisettings today, will probably be awhile; will post it if/when i get it finished; gonna check out mobile_sensei's work as a guide


----------

